# Affordable ejuice



## kelly22 (25/5/15)

Goid evening all i just wanted to find out where and how i can get affordable ejuices as i am paying a truck load at the moment


----------



## Dirge (25/5/15)

Take a look at the vendor section, quite an assortment of locally produced e-liquid available now.

http://ecigssa.co.za/categories/retailers-vendors.11/


----------



## Dirge (25/5/15)

Eh, had some time, here are some links and a brief description on anything I may have tried from them 

Strawberry Desire is great(think Strawberry Nesquik), Troubled Monkey is a bit too cinnamonny for my taste but I could vape it again. Ordered some Heavenly Peaches and will be trying that this week: http://complexchaos.co.za/collections/juice

Really enjoy their Table Mountain flavour, it's fantastic. Colosseum is a nice dessert peppermint fridge tart thing vape. I've yet to try the others: http://vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/south-african-e-liquids/world-wonders-premium-e-liquid.html

Straw Dogs is quite nice, similar to the Strawberry Desire mentioned above, Waffling Blue is a very sweet Baked Blue Berry type flavour which I quite enjoy and will pick up again. The General Custer'd was a bit of a miss for me(maybe it's too authentic of a custard). I've heard plenty good things about the Apple Pie flavours: http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/the-e-liquid-project

I've only tried the newest flavour, Mummy's Breakfast, which is a fruity cereal flavour with a nice zest/lemon taste to it. I've not yet tried the others: http://www.voodoovapour.co.za/

Only had the the Melinda's Nilla Custard, one of my favourites starting out with vaping: http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/e-liquids/30ml-liquids

And a few more, terribly sorry if I forget any of the other vendors:

http://juicyjoes.co.za/
http://www.sirvape.co.za/
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/
http://www.hazeworks.com/
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/
http://vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/south-african-e-liquids.html Just keep scrolling down on this page, there are tons.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## whatalotigot (26/5/15)

I can recommend the E-juice project, I use this juice alot. You can get it from VAPE CARTEL and i mean 330 for 100ml is a bargain. The juice is VERY worth the money. Give them a try.!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kelly22 (26/5/15)

Hi there thanjs for the response my buggest ussue is im disable and dont drive so i need a vebdor that delicers and yes 330 is quite a good price for a hundred ml


----------



## Andre (26/5/15)

kelly22 said:


> Hi there thanjs for the response my buggest ussue is im disable and dont drive so i need a vebdor that delicers and yes 330 is quite a good price for a hundred ml


The vendor that sells the E-Liquid Project jooses (www.vapecartel.co.za) delivers to your door via courier and at probably the cheapest price of all vendors - just R50.00 a shot.
I have only tried their Pearing Melon Dew and can confirm it is an awesome juice - have just ordered 100 ml more, with some Custard Razzler to try out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moonunit (26/5/15)

They all deliver for a nominal fee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kelly22 (26/5/15)

Thanks alot for the speedy response will definitely check this out and order


----------



## whatalotigot (26/5/15)

my number 1 from the line is the melon dew. The razzler is also amazing! I buy about 200-300ml per month to keep me going. International juice maybe a bottle or 2 a month. The E-juice project is great for everyday vape!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (26/5/15)

kelly22 said:


> Thanks alot for the speedy response will definitely check this out and order


If you cannot find your joose or quantity on the web site, just PM @KieranD.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kelly22 (26/5/15)

Jeez i use about 60 ml per month only been vaping about a month n a half tho n im using a nautilys mini n a clk 1280 and iv veen using about a tank n a half a day so 100 ml will probavly sort me for a day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dirge (26/5/15)

kelly22 said:


> Hi there thanjs for the response my buggest ussue is im disable and dont drive so i need a vebdor that delicers and yes 330 is quite a good price for a hundred ml



You're most welcome. And as the others have said most these vendors will deliver to your door for a fee 

I hope you find something to your liking in taste and price.


----------



## Smoke187 (26/5/15)

If you are coming to VapeCon, then it would be even better for you to try out a few samples from the Venders and get to know whats out there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (26/5/15)

if you want even cheaper consider diy . 

skyblue vaping has everything you need


----------



## kelly22 (26/5/15)

@Smoke187 thank for the advice iv been looking into diy just a little nervous as im a newb


----------



## kelly22 (26/5/15)

the website ?


----------



## Smoke187 (26/5/15)

kelly22 said:


> @Smoke187 thank for the advice iv been looking into diy just a little nervous as im a newb


DIY is quite easy, unless you start getting into the complex mixes, but there are lots of useful recipes on the forum. I normally buy my juice from Vape Cartel and then DIY on the side line.


----------



## kelly22 (26/5/15)

Hi there i just went into the website n i see they have a diy kit for 450rands


----------



## kelly22 (26/5/15)

THANKS ALOT @Smoke187


----------



## Smoke187 (26/5/15)

Honestly I think the credit goes to @shabbar for pointing out the DIY, but always happy to try and assist where possible.


----------



## kelly22 (26/5/15)

Will definitely be trying out diy soon just need to oay for my new setuo this evening n il try to fit in a diy kit on my next budget #vapebudget


----------



## Smoke187 (26/5/15)

kelly22 said:


> Will definitely be trying out diy soon just need to oay for my new setuo this evening n il try to fit in a diy kit on my next budget #vapebudget


If want to get into DIY and have some knowledge in measuring volumes, then you should be able to mix up some nice juice 
If the Full DIY kit is a bit expensive, you could always get their topup kit which has the necessary base PG,VG,NIC and 2 flavours which is a bit cheaper and will open up your budget to get more concentrate flavours to start mixing up. The full kit is nice, because you get all the accessories like the tubes...etc and the storage box, but for me, I just get the topup kits and go from there. it works out a bit cheaper especially once you get a feel for the DIY scene.


----------



## kelly22 (26/5/15)

Thanks i will look at the top up kits and decide on the amount i wanna spend n stuff n then see wat im gonna get im a real novice as of now


----------



## Smoke187 (26/5/15)

kelly22 said:


> Thanks i will look at the top up kits and decide on the amount i wanna spend n stuff n then see wat im gonna get im a real novice as of now


great stuff, if you really get stuck with a decision, then you can always count on the forum to provide answers or you can also chat with Derick and Melinda from sky blue. 
Not to fortget, there are also other registered vendors on the forum such as Vapour Mountain and Valley Vapour, who also stock DIY so you will be spoilt for choice when it comes to some nice concentrated flavours


----------



## kelly22 (26/5/15)

Thanks i eill consult the experienced vapers


----------



## shabbar (26/5/15)

its easy peasy , i usually mix 10ml batches at a time . i use 8.5/9ml base liquid with 1/1.5ml concentrate.

there are eliquid calculators (apss/online) that will help you out.


----------



## kelly22 (26/5/15)

about how much do u think my budget should be to start DIYing?


----------



## kelly22 (26/5/15)

thanks for the help


----------



## Smoke187 (26/5/15)

Thats a bit difficult to say how much you should budget, all depends on your flavour profile and if you are going with the Top up kit or the full kit. Either way, which ever kit you get, you should consider taking a few extra concentrates to broaden you mixes, maybe add an additive like EM, sweet cream...etc because some mixes just taste crappy without a sweetner or cream and most of the time if you are mixing single flavours, then a sweetner and cream helps balance it out for you.


----------



## kelly22 (26/5/15)

thanks will definitely consider all your advice before making my purchase


----------



## OneShotStott (22/11/16)

I'm also pretty interested in where i can get afforable juices but in large sizes, these little 30ml bottles are good for a weekend or so, I tried out two flavours from Rebel Lion but well......... its pretty ******* terrible, and took forever to get rid of the taste from my tank!

Are there any vendors that sell large bottles of juice?

Im not really interested in making my own, it seems like a massive cost to start up


----------



## Stosta (22/11/16)

OneShotStott said:


> I'm also pretty interested in where i can get afforable juices but in large sizes, these little 30ml bottles are good for a weekend or so, I tried out two flavours from Rebel Lion but well......... its pretty ******* terrible, and took forever to get rid of the taste from my tank!
> 
> Are there any vendors that sell large bottles of juice?
> 
> Im not really interested in making my own, it seems like a massive cost to start up


https://e-cig.co.za/

Budget-friendly, tasty, easy vendor to deal with, big bottles, all-around win! 

Check out some reviews on this thread, because they have plenty of choices!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/e-cig-all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.t27842/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Faraaz (1/2/18)

Racc city vapes retails for R120 for a 60ml , that's pretty reasonable , quick google search will get you to the vendors that deliver


----------



## Chronix (1/2/18)

Not sure if you guys have seen, the whole BBM line at sirvape is going for R90ea for 50ml with ghetto berry and urban grape and 60ml with both phat fizz

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (1/2/18)

Faraaz said:


> Racc city vapes retails for R120 for a 60ml , that's pretty reasonable , quick google search will get you to the vendors that deliver


Vape Africa also sells 60ml for R110 and i must say the juices are awesome! I enjoyed their strawberry cream and the strawberry glazed donut ones. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (1/2/18)

The DIY rabbit hole is as deep as you want it to be, if you have the time and energy its totally worth it, looking at roughly R70 - R100 for 100ml

Sadly that's not including the "drain" juice! , listen, you will pour juice down the drain at some point in DIY

Start up costs + - R1000

Your second R1000 will stretch much further as you should only really need concentrates & nic 

I haven't bought commercial juice in 2 years, fortunately I do get to sample the rave juices through friends/trades/meets

Alternatively some juice prices are very reasonable as mentioned above

Lots of knowledge available for free

Kind regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (1/2/18)

For me, the biggest problem is that I order most of my juice online and most vendors require one to spend a certain amount of money in order to get free shipping. And that, my fellow peeps, is why I have a large stock of juice - and also the fact that I'm still researching my Flavour Profile! It's also difficult to get everything that you want from one vendor. 

H*owever, if you want to save on delivery costs, the best vendor is @Vapers Corner. They ship anything, any quantity, free of charge and that's a huge plus! Thank you for that, Vapers Corner!! *

Ah ... now here's an idea. Why doesn't someone start up a business similar to Takealot, who source and sell products from other businesses. Let's call it Vape-a-Lot. This is how it would work. You place an order for specific juices with Vape-a-lot. They would carry stock of bestsellers (which is something else I'd like to discuss, but in another thread). Other brands they would source, guaranteeing that they'll get the best price for you (something like a stockbroker - let's call it a vapebroker) and then they will deliver just one parcel, even if it contains 20 bottles from 20 different vendors. How's that? Who's game?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mikeneko (1/2/18)

Sir Vape has some good 100ml juices at R250. Even the Wiener Vape line is excellent for its price point. A juice that I'm really impressed with is Mr Hardwicks Miami Ice which is R150 for 50ml. Its not as cheap as the other options but it's still really good and worth the price tag.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Humbolt (2/2/18)

I buy Cheap Date from Juicy joes, R190 per 100ml and I enjoy them all.


----------



## Radhee (28/2/18)

Hey guys, so I've been be hunt for decent liquids that don't kill the pocket. Any help would be appreciated. I'm looking to spend 200bucks on 100mls...I know they are out there somewhere!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (28/2/18)

hi @Radhee 

have you considered the DIY route ? It may sound daunting but it is really simple and you save a small fortune !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (28/2/18)

I haven't checked lately but All Day Vapes pre steeped range will be about the cheapest

Mr Hardwicks treats is also extremely good bang for buck as well although it is R150 for 50mls

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Spyro (28/2/18)

KZOR is R240 per 100ml.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV (28/2/18)

Don't forget @Rooigevaar's Racc City Vapes @ R120/60ml ... really exceptional value for money!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (28/2/18)

Juicy Joes - R190 per 100ml Cheap Date


----------



## Hooked (28/2/18)

Spyro said:


> KZOR is R240 per 100ml.



@Spyro I didn't realise that KZOR *sells* his e-liquids. I thought some peeps were just lucky enough to have been given some because they know him. Hmmm ... I'll contact him re coffee juices for 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (28/2/18)

@Radhee I agree with @Smoke_A_Llama who suggested All Day Vapes @YeOldeOke , though their prices have recently gone up slightly on some of their lines. https://www.ecigssa.co.za/year-end-price-adjustments.t47637/#post-645734

However, they've been decent enough not to increase shipping prices - and their shipping prices are sooo reasonable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## r0ckf1re (28/2/18)

Radhee said:


> Hey guys, so I've been be hunt for decent liquids that don't kill the pocket. Any help would be appreciated. I'm looking to spend 200bucks on 100mls...I know they are out there somewhere!



I thought Mr. Hardwicks @R150 for 50ml is not a bad deal, and the flavors are good. You could possibly get it cheaper if you look around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (28/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> I haven't checked lately but All Day Vapes pre steeped range will be about the cheapest
> 
> Mr Hardwicks treats is also extremely good bang for buck as well although it is R150 for 60mls


Small correction, the treats are 50ml, not 60ml.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Radhee (28/2/18)

vicTor said:


> hi @Radhee
> 
> have you considered the DIY route ? It may sound daunting but it is really simple and you save a small fortune !


I just don't have the time! Maybe one day.... we'll see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (28/2/18)

TheV said:


> Small correction, the treats are 50ml, not 60ml.



I literally edited it to 60 about a minute before you posted haha... fixed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deadz (28/2/18)

Opus Electro Range is R150 for 50mls


----------



## Marek_710 (28/2/18)

Wicked Wicks
100ml - R200
250ml - R400

Get the full range in 30ml and then just get you're winners in the 100/250 versions next

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (28/2/18)

All Day Vapes @YeOldeOke has now given a breakdown of what their various juices cost, as well as the discount if you belong to the Juice Club. (All that the Juice Club asks of you is to review the juice on the website - an honest review, which is not edited by All Day Vapes).

It's easier to get the picture from their post, instead of going to the website, if the primary concern is cost. 
Have a look - again - at their post.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/year-end-price-adjustments.t47637/#post-646234


----------

